# John Deere 5205 hydraulic gpm?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Im looking to buy a hydraulic saw. the guy said its best to have 10-15 gpm from the aux hydraulic for the saw to operate smoothly.

What is the GPM for this tractor? If its low...how can I achieve more?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

looks like 15 gpm is minimal for the circular saw i want. is there a way to achieve this on my 5205?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tractordata.com indicates that a JD 5205 hydraulic pump puts out 10.9 gpm. Check it out. Not enough for a hydraulic saw, or a log splitter either. Unless you want to go sloooow. 

Buy a PTO driven saw. It'll provide a helluva lot more power than a hydraulic unit. Sounds like you've found a good deal on a hydraulic unit. Why do you suppose the man wants to sell it??


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

its a limb saw $2000.

can i buy a pto pump?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

here it is

http://m.northerntool.com/products/...8p6FtBlijZU9gMY808QebZgT4yBGJDLbjgaAva-8P8HAQ


----------

